# Requested purple look



## nunu (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello everyone! 
This is my second tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I enjoyed doing this tutorial.
It has been requested by anjdes.
This is the look I am aiming for:


What I have used: (all MAC unless noted).
FACE: select cover up concealer, studio tech foundation, pressed blot powder, peachykeen blush and Bobbi Brown Bronze Shimmer Brick.

EYES: Urban Decay Primer Portion, Motif eyeshadow, Parafit amour eyeshadow, Fig.1 eyeshadow, Beauty marked eyeshadow, Goldmine eyeshadow, Ricepaper eyeshadow, Vanilla pigment, Smolder eye kohl and Maybeline XXL mascara.

LIPS: Vaseline and Lancome juicy tube gloss.

BRUSHES: Face 116, 166, 182, 190 and 242. Eyes 213, 217, 219 and 275





smolder kohl and the 166 brush are missing from the picture.

Start with a clean moisturized face..eeeew


Apply concealer (i use select cover up concealer) with the 242 brush under your eyes. Pat it in then blend it with your brush then use your fingers.


Then apply foundation (studio tech foundation) with the 190 brush.


After that pat on your powder (pressed blot powder) and buff it in using the 182 brush.
Apply vaseline to prep your lips for gloss.


Face all done!

Moving on to eyes. Apply urban decay primer potion. Dab it into your eyelid and blend it in. In the picture you can see that my right eye is not blended but the left is.
]

Now using the 213 fluff brush apply motif eyeshadow as a base to your lid. The MUA told me that using it as a base for blue and purples makes the colour pop.

This is how it looks on the lid
[ 
Now grab some parafit amour on your 213 brush and apply it to the inner corner of your eyes. Keep on applying till you get the desired amount


After that wipe your 213 brush on tissue paper and use it to apply Fig.1 to the outer corner of your eyes and crease. Keep applying the colour till you are satisfied with the outcome.


Now get the 217 brush and blend both the colours together.


After that, get the 213 brush again and dab a bit of beauty marked eyeshadow. This is to get the purple a bit on the smokier side. 


Now grab ricepaper using the 275 brush and apply it to your browbone.


Now apply a tiny amount of vanilla pigment on top of ricepaper using the 275 brush. 

Now grab the 217 brush and blend all the colours together. Blend, blend, blend and blend so there are no harsh line.


Now grab the 219 brush and dab some goldmine eyeshadow. Apply it to your tearduct and line the inner lower lash line.


wipe the 219 brush with tissue paper and dab some beauty marked onto it. Now line the outer lower lash line, till you get the desired effect.

Now line your upper and lower waterline with smolder kohl.


Now get the smolder kohl again and dot it over your upper lashline. Use the 219 brush to smudge it.
[ 
Mascara time! apply mascara to your upper and lower lashes. I use Maybeline Intense XXL mascara in extreme black.


Eyes all done! YAY
Now its time for blush!
Apply peachykeen to your cheeks using the 116 brush.

Now apply Bobbi Brown Bronze shimmerbrick using the 166 brush above the apples of your cheeks to highlight them. You can aslo apply it to your chin, nose and forhead.


It's time for gloss! Apply lancome juicy tube lipgloss to your lips.
and voila!!


a very close shot of the eyes
Thanks for viewing and i hope you like it! CC is welcome! I am intrested in knowing what you guys think of this!
take care!!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Oct 14, 2007)

WOW.... chica! I am really lovin that purple look. Running to get Beauty Mark...


----------



## nunu (Oct 14, 2007)

thanks


----------



## frocher (Oct 14, 2007)

Great tut, thanks!  I would kill for your lashes, well not kill but I would do a lot, lol.


----------



## nunu (Oct 14, 2007)

thanks frocher


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 14, 2007)

This looks great!  Thanks for taking the time to do it


----------



## nunu (Oct 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_This looks great! Thanks for taking the time to do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank you for viewing


----------



## anjdes (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks nunu! I love purple but I wasn't sure I (also NC43) would be able to carry it off...now I am inspired!!


----------



## Jot (Oct 15, 2007)

Great look and tut. thanks


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 15, 2007)

wow i love it! thanks hunny


----------



## nunu (Oct 15, 2007)

thank you guys for viewing!


----------



## pichima (Oct 17, 2007)

love it! ( mmm I think my next e/s will be parfait amour...)


----------



## n_c (Oct 17, 2007)

excellent tut!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 17, 2007)

Great tut!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Oct 17, 2007)

pretty!


----------



## nunu (Oct 17, 2007)

thank you!! i'm so glad you like it


----------



## delidee32 (Oct 17, 2007)

Must get beauty marked... Loved the tut.  Thanks hun


----------



## nunu (Oct 18, 2007)

thank you for viewing!!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 22, 2007)

i love this!!! if only purple looked good one me... 

how is parfait amour? i've read the quality is not as good as other eyeshadows


----------



## nunu (Dec 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_i love this!!! if only purple looked good one me... 

how is parfait amour? i've read the quality is not as good as other eyeshadows_

 
It's not very pigmented but i still like it


----------



## mommymac (Dec 22, 2007)

That was good and your eyes look great, you made it look so easy.  I think I'll try it myself.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Dec 22, 2007)

Gorgeous Nunu. You look so sexyyyyyyy.

 Thank you = )


----------



## breathless (Dec 31, 2007)

awesome! thanks!


----------



## tchristi (Jan 27, 2008)

i love it. how do u store those two single eyeshadow?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 27, 2008)

You make looking gorgeous so easy. Bravo!


----------



## nunu (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tchristi* 

 
_i love it. how do u store those two single eyeshadow?_

 
I have a 15 MAC PRO eyeshadow pallete and these go into them. I just took them out of the pallete for this tutorial.


----------



## nunu (Jan 27, 2008)

thanks ladies!


----------



## ilovecheese (Jan 30, 2008)

I love the purple look! I think I have similar colouring as yours, but purples just don't show on my lids! What else can I use to make them actually look like I've used e/s? I have DARK DARK circles - hereditary!


----------



## nunu (Jan 30, 2008)

you can neautralise your eye lids by using a base on them. If you have any questions, PM me


----------



## jenanOyousif (Jun 23, 2008)

*love it very nice*


----------



## ceecee (Jun 25, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 26, 2008)

love it


----------

